# fabricar un vibrador



## bmollaro (Abr 22, 2010)

Hola amigos, no penséis mal. Os explico el tema: soy músico, bateria. Y hace tiempo ví un artrilugio, que era una especia de vibrador, o zumbador que estaba adosado al sillin de la bateria y respondía a los golpes del bombo. De esta manera, el bateria puede notar perfectamente el bombo. ¿Alguna sugerencia para fabricarlo? gracias.


----------



## antiworldx (Abr 22, 2010)

A ver si entendí bien... quieres que te vibre el trasero cada que truene el bombo??

si es así, no tiene mucho problema, usando el voltaje rms de la señal microfoneada (obviamente pasandolo por opamps y un circuito de potencia) puede accionar un motor con un peso excentrico. Incluso puedes regular la sensibilidad, así, si esta por debajo de cierto nivel, no se accionará.


----------



## bmollaro (Abr 23, 2010)

gracias colega, eso es justamnete lo que preguntaba, eres un hacha. Gracias por la contestación. Cuando lo monte, pongo unas fotos.
Es un artilugio que va miuy bien cuando tocas en un sitio y no oyes el bombo, de esta manera lo percibes perfectamente, aunque no lo oigas. Gracias.


----------



## tecnogirl (Abr 23, 2010)

bmollaro dijo:


> Es un artilugio que va miuy bien cuando tocas en un sitio y no oyes el bombo, de esta manera lo percibes perfectamente, aunque no lo oigas. Gracias.


 
Podria ser algo asi... como la imagen adjunta. 
Saludos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Abr 23, 2010)

*GENIAL Tecnochica!!!*
Solo que hay que tener cuidado con la potencia que le metan a ese parlante, por que los riesgos son grandes


----------



## elaficionado (Abr 23, 2010)

Hola.

La idea de tecnogirl me parece más simple, usa un amplicador de unos vatios y colocas el parlante en tu pierna un sientes la vibración.

Por algún lugar en foro hay un circuito (un amplicador con LM386 para guitarra) que estaba sujeta a la pierna del guitarrista con un correa pequeña.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## malesi (Abr 23, 2010)

Hola bmollaro

Puede que te refieras a esto "bass shaker"
busca en internet y encontraras muchas cosas incluso 
hacerte uno tu mismo.

Esta es la casa donde lo venden:
http://www.aurasound.com/tactile-bass-shakers.html

Saludos


----------



## Tavo (Abr 23, 2010)

bmollaro dijo:
			
		

> Hola amigos, no penséis mal.



Ya de entrada pensé mal  ...

Y me encantó la respuesta de TecnoChica. Genial, también me gustó la del amigo Eduardo.


			
				ezavalla dijo:
			
		

> GENIAL Tecnochica!!!
> Solo que hay que tener cuidado con la potencia que le metan a ese parlante, *por que los riesgos son grandes*


...
Si después de salir de la "silla de baterista" salen medios afeminados yo no me hago cargo. ... 
Está todo implícito. No hay nada que moderar, porque yo les hago el aguante a los moderadores.. jajajajja!!
Saludos!


----------



## Electronec (Abr 23, 2010)

Felicitaciones a todos los comentarios descolgados del tema prioritario.....


----------



## bmollaro (Abr 23, 2010)

Muy buenos todos los comentarios, gracias chicos. El que más me atrae es el de la silla-altavoz, aunque quizá iba a tener demasiadas vibraciones, por no hablar del "descojono" que eso supondría, jajajajajaja


----------



## Tavo (Abr 23, 2010)

HABLANDO SERIAMENTE.

Es que lo que tendrías que hacer es captar SÓLO el sonido del bombo y amplificarlo a unos 50-60W para el parlante, pero que SOLO sientas el golpe del bombo y NADA MAS. Que no vibre, esa es la idea... Que sientas el golpe. La vibración a la larga te va a molestar y va a ser incómodo..

Saludos!


----------



## Nimer (Abr 23, 2010)

Me parece buena la idea de la silla parlante. El problema sería que la silla no te afloje nada dentro del cuerpo y al levantarte te lleves una sorpresa.

Un Woofer de 15'' tiene un tamaño perfecto para eso.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Abr 23, 2010)

para que o sea cual es el objeto y o utilidad del sistema este?


----------



## Nimer (Abr 23, 2010)

gustavocof115 dijo:


> para que o sea cual es el objeto y o utilidad del sistema este?



Que el señor batero pueda sentir el bombo aunque no lo escuche, por medio de un parlante debajo de la cola.


----------



## Helminto G. (Abr 23, 2010)

cuidado con desenconarlo y no dejen objetos en la silla, es de alta peligrosidad


----------



## bmollaro (Abr 24, 2010)

tavo10 dijo:


> HABLANDO SERIAMENTE.
> 
> Es que lo que tendrías que hacer es captar SÓLO el sonido del bombo y amplificarlo a unos 50-60W para el parlante, pero que SOLO sientas el golpe del bombo y NADA MAS. Que no vibre, esa es la idea... Que sientas el golpe. La vibración a la larga te va a molestar y va a ser incómodo..
> 
> Saludos!



Esa es la idea. Pones un microfono al bombo y de ahí a un maplificador de señal y etapa de potencia acorde con el bass shaker fabricado.


----------



## Electronec (Abr 24, 2010)

Y pregunto, aunque cada uno puede hacer lo que quiera; no seria mas facil y mas profesional, disponer de unos auriculares que procedan de los micros de toda la bateria, en lugar de la _*silla saltarina?*_

Saludos.


----------



## Tavo (Abr 24, 2010)

Si, pero imaginate un baterista tocando y con los cables ahí, además, no solo tiene que escuchar su instrumento (batería) sino también el bajo, la guitarra, teclado, lo que sea; pero tiene que llevar el ritmo acorde al tema que están tocando...
Si se pone unos auriculares se va a escuchar a es solo pero... ¿y el tema? ¿como lo sigue?
Por eso es la idea de hacer el sistema que yo propuse antes, amplificador SOLO en sonido del bombo (golpe) y aplicarlo en u lugar donde el batero lo pueda sentir o escuchar...

Saludos!
Tavo10
PD1: bmollaro, veo que pensamos de manera similar, creo que un vibrador te iba a molestar demasiado y es mas complicado hacerlo, pero un woofer debajo de tu silla (puede NO estar amarrado a la silla, puede estar solo debajo, lo vas a sentir igual) es mucho más práctico y fácil...
PD2: Tengo un amigo batero y yo también toco algo, me defiendo bastante bien... La batería es nueva, tiene dos semanas de uso, es una Pearl Target... Muy buena...







Ésta es la batería, mismo modelo, pero color rojo oscuro (bordó). Trae el pie del Hi-Hat y uno para Crash o Ride. Suena que da calambre... Muy bien...


----------



## Electronec (Abr 24, 2010)

Reconozco que lo que propuse es mas lioso y costoso, un micro por cada elemento de la bateria, una mesa de mezclas etc, etc., pero yo también he tocado en grupos, y estoy metido en esto de la música y la idea de la silla me parece tan original como estrambótica. Mis respetos a todo el mundo, en especial a bmollaro no quiero malos  entendidos, respeto y admiro a gente con ideas nuevas e iniciativa.

PD: Bateria muy chula Tavo, ...y muy buena marca.
Saludos


----------



## Tavo (Abr 24, 2010)

Y... No es para menos papá... es PEARL!! Una de las mejores marcas en el mundo!
Hay que saber elegir, obviamente con el presupuesto de bolsillo que uno tiene...
Esta batería acá en Argentina sale $2800... Algo así como 730 dólares...

Saludos!
PD1: No entendí muy bien tu comentario... Y si, a decir verdad, casi nadie usa este tipo de sistemas, solo que tiene un RETORNO de la batería al lado, que si puede escuchar... Así como el guitarrista o el bajista tiene un retorno propio, el batero también. O por lo menos así debería ser...

Saludos!
PD2: Se me extendió bastante la PD1


----------



## Dano (Abr 25, 2010)

Esto es así, armás un electroimán de 100W (asi tenes para darle potencia por si te gusta) y 8 Ohm, lo conectas a un amplificador de 100w y le pedis al sonidista que te mande una linea de solo Bombo y listo.

Capaz que despues con el tiempo quieras más entonces el sonidista te agrega el tacho y ahí ya se pone juguetona la sillita 

Saludos


----------



## Electronec (Abr 25, 2010)

Cierto,
espero que no toques con doble bombo y Heavy-Metal tipo Metállica, con el tiempo la silla produce Parkinson

Saludos.


----------



## bmollaro (Abr 25, 2010)

Electronec dijo:


> Reconozco que lo que propuse es mas lioso y costoso, un micro por cada elemento de la bateria, una mesa de mezclas etc, etc., pero yo también he tocado en grupos, y estoy metido en esto de la música y la idea de la silla me parece tan original como estrambótica. Mis respetos a todo el mundo, en especial a bmollaro no quiero malos  entendidos, respeto y admiro a gente con ideas nuevas e iniciativa.
> 
> PD: Bateria muy chula Tavo, ...y muy buena marca.
> Saludos



Tanto Tavo como tú, tenéis razón. La verdad es que llevo más de 20 años tocando y he hecho un sinfin de bolos, y aunque te monitoricen el sonido, parece que tocas "fuera" de la banda, sobretodo en conciertos grandes con P.A (equipo exterior), de ahí la necesidad de "sentir" el bombo, que e sel instrumento más alejado de la bateria ya que está en el suelo y "enfocando" hacia fuera. En esta foto esoy yo con mi bateria en mi local de ensayo. Es una Premier Artist Series de Birch (abedul) . De platos llevo 2 Crash Paiste, Hit hat Sabian Regular Hats, 1 Ride  de 20' tambien Sabian Rock Ride, 2 Splash Istambul de 10', 1 china Splash de 8', otro de 12' y un china Sabian B8 pro de 18'. Y mi última adquisición: una caja Tama RoyalStar ¡del año 74! de metracrilato, una joya preciosa transparente. Tu bateria es muy guapa Tavo 10. 
Ahora toco en ungrupo de covers de Maná llamado Green Hat Band.

Hola Dano, soy bmollaro. Explícame un poco más lo del electroiman. A ver si no cuesta mucho de hacer. Gracias


----------

